# OPI Shatters & OPI Glam Slams



## zadidoll (May 1, 2011)

I'm having a difficult time finding the OPI Shatters. I have the China Glaze ones but OPI released several more besides the black and silver. Here's a look at the OPI Shatters.



 













I'm also having trouble finding Glam Slam! Australia. I saw the two France ones but haven't picked either up yet.





OPI Glam Slam! France Spark de Triomphe Duo Pack





OPI Glam Slam! France Rally Pretty Pink Duo Pack

These are the two newest Glam Slam duos but these will not contain shatters.





OPI Glam Slam! England Grape...Set...Match





OPI Glam Slam! England Your Royal Shine-ness


----------



## Ngelic (May 1, 2011)

From what I've heard and I don't know how trustworthy my source is, is that the only shatters that are released are black, white, red (in the Glam Slam duo) and silver. The other 3 are part of the Shatter Collection that should be out by May. I also heard that the Glam Slam Collection are being released with the shatters in pairs like the ones you've shown already, it will also get the Silver Shatter around this month. So the blue ones will be part of her US openings.


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ngelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From what I've heard and I don't know how trustworthy my source is, is that the only shatters that are released are black, white, red (in the Glam Slam duo) and silver. The other 3 are part of the Shatter Collection that should be out by May. I also heard that the Glam Slam Collection are being released with the shatters in pairs like the ones you've shown already, it will also get the Silver Shatter around this month. So the blue ones will be part of her US openings.



My local supplier had the other ones in two weeks ago but they were limited on the amount and sold out quickly. I've been told OPI had no idea the Shatters would be so popular and getting the Shatters will take time. I'll have to try a different local supplier but I really don't care for the other one.


----------



## Ngelic (May 2, 2011)

Ha! My source wasn't really reliable was it? I just saw swatches of the Blue Shatter and was going to come right here and tell you but you already knew xD

It's amazing how branding can push a trend so far, huh?
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2011)

Your source may have had info for retail settings and I think your source is right that the Shatters are not out for the public yet.


----------



## Ngelic (May 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your source may have had info for retail settings and I think your source is right that the Shatters are not out for the public yet.



Ah, I see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Anyways, the more I look at the Glam Slam Collections, the more I want them, I didn't actually think much of them until I saw swatches.. especially Spark de Triomphe, it's sooo beautiful!


----------



## DreamWarrior (May 3, 2011)

Im having a hard time as well.  The Shatters are impossible to get.  Forget ULTA - they never have 'em. 

Edit - Update!

I just did an EBAY search... you can get the black shatter for 7.95 with an estimated 2.00 shipping cost.  She has a billion of them. 

I also placed a call and found them in NYC for $12.00 - 3 left in store.

So, given what it will cost me to go into the city with gas and tolls - I think I'll go the ebay route and save myself further headaches searching for the dang polish.

The entire Katy Perry collection is also available on Ebay for about $40.00.


----------



## kikikinzz (May 3, 2011)

I got the OPI Black Shatter last week from my local Ulta.  Is anyone else having a problem with their applications?  I got one nail to turn out perfect and the rest are streaked.....am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

i remember having a nail polish like this YEARS ago, funny how it so hot right now.  That France spark one is SO pretty, think I'll have to pick it up


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Jun 1, 2011)

Love the France Spark and England Your Royal Shine-ness sets!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 2, 2011)

Three more Shatters from OPI, these are called BLASTED from the Sephora line. Retail $9.50, no pro price.







Blasted Black
(blasted effect opaque black)
Item # 1335462



Blasted Gold
(blasted effect opaque gold with fine iridescent glitter)

Item # 1335470



Blasted Silver
(blasted effect opaque silver with fine glitter)
Item # 1335488


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 4, 2011)

That gold Blasted looks stunning. As for the other Shatters: I find I have the best luck at department stores of all places, in The Bay (I'm sure similar options at like J.C. Penny's and the Premier Salon's at Macy's). If they've got a salon/spa in the department store, they tend to get less traffic than like, Trade Secrets and have a better selection. The guy who does my hair still has a good amount of OPI Texas, Burlesque, Katy Perry and the Pirates.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 17, 2011)

_Im actually getting Servin Up Sparkle today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My fav place at the mall just got them this morning.. I don't care for the grape and silver polishes though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------

